# Red Cherry Shrimp and Ammonia



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

your ammonia level need to be 0 to be safe for shrimp they are very sensitive to ammonia


----------



## Sarkazmo (Jun 22, 2009)

I know 0ppm is ideal but what can they withstand? I did another water change which should've brought the ammonia down to about .25ppm. If I put them in the 10g they will be eaten, there's no getting around it. 

Sark


----------



## vegasMatt (Sep 6, 2008)

metageologist is right; .25ppm will likely be every bit as fatal as a hungry fish


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

if you have prime or ammo-lock, i think that would be the best temporary solution to keep your shrimp safe.


----------



## BottomFeeder (Jul 26, 2008)

I think at anything above 0ppm their will be losses. At one point I had a snail outbreak with a ammonia spike (@ .5ppm) and I lost more than half of my colony which was 30-50 shrimp. As long as some make it through the colony should recover but it will probably take many months.


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

Go buy one of those hang-on netting boxes sold for fry and put it in the tank with the betta until the tank is ready for them.

SteveU


----------



## Sarkazmo (Jun 22, 2009)

All good ideas, unfortunately I have about a dollar to my name until the first and about 2 gallons of gas in my truck. Believe me it sucks being poor and disabled as if either wasn't bad enough.

I think I'll try to use my dremel to cut some slots in a 1/2 gallon plastic tank and suspend that in my 10G... Now getting them out of the tank they're in is going to be fun, it's got a lot of Java moss, hornwort, duckweed, frogbit, and dwarf water lettuce in it.

Sark


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

Bettas can live almost anywhere. Put her in a large bowl or something.


----------



## Sarkazmo (Jun 22, 2009)

The 'refugium' is made and installed. I added an airstone and pump to increase circulation. There's five slots cut along the bottom edge of the two longer sides and 20-30 slots cut in ends of the tank. This should allow enough water movement to keep them well oxygenated. The refugium is attached to the upper right front corner of the tank in the groove that would hold the hood with a couple spring clamps. I'm hoping that this'll help them 'cause it's a big pain in the ass, heh.

Sark


----------



## Sarkazmo (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's a pic of the refugium:










Sark


----------



## DrEd (May 13, 2009)

Beautiful tank! Is that a big (dwarf) lily in the middle?


----------



## Sarkazmo (Jun 22, 2009)

DrEd said:


> Beautiful tank! Is that a big (dwarf) lily in the middle?


Thanks, that's a Nymph' Lilly. Ya know those lilly bulbs that WallyMart sells? That's it. Took over a month to sprout but once it put out a couple leaves it went NUTS! It's now got six runners to the surface with more coming up and no signs of stopping.

The tank's really not turned out the way I'd envisioned but it's getting better. In August I'm bumping up the Watts/Gal a lot and putting in my DIY CO2 system as well as adding a couple more fishies. I've not really had trouble growing anything yet 'cept Ambulia for some reason. Stuff just fell apart over a few days.

Sark


----------



## anh (Jul 20, 2009)

i had ghost shrimp on my tank when it was getting cycle, they actually live quite fine with the PH of 6.2 with ammonia level being pretty high. I only had problem with die off when the co2 level was too high or the O2 level was too low.


----------



## DrEd (May 13, 2009)

Mine never sprouted, and I had to threw them away. I heard that they grow very big under strong light. Is that true?



Sarkazmo said:


> Thanks, that's a Nymph' Lilly. Ya know those lilly bulbs that WallyMart sells? That's it. Took over a month to sprout but once it put out a couple leaves it went NUTS! It's now got six runners to the surface with more coming up and no signs of stopping.
> 
> The tank's really not turned out the way I'd envisioned but it's getting better. In August I'm bumping up the Watts/Gal a lot and putting in my DIY CO2 system as well as adding a couple more fishies. I've not really had trouble growing anything yet 'cept Ambulia for some reason. Stuff just fell apart over a few days.
> 
> Sark


----------



## Sarkazmo (Jun 22, 2009)

DrEd said:


> Mine never sprouted, and I had to threw them away. I heard that they grow very big under strong light. Is that true?


It's growing like mad now so I figure when I change the lights and go from 1.5W/G to 3-5W/G next month it's going to eat my tank, heh... I wonder if Fosters And Smith sell flame throwers...

Sark


----------



## sub-80 (Oct 29, 2012)

My RCS tank has an ammonia level of 0.056ppm, removed 20 liters of 70 liter tank and added a ammonia remover. Now 0.049ppm.


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

u know this thread is from 2009?..


----------



## sub-80 (Oct 29, 2012)

No I didn't. Then should I start a new thread?


----------



## RusselltheShihTzu (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes.


----------

